

Speed Dating Online. Meet 10 people online in 1 hour. - dhatraditya
https://roundhop.com

======
azdle
Some feedback if you're the creator:

Don't put an upper limit on password length. Also, if you're going to have
password requirements tell me what they are before I try to submit.

> No upcoming events right now.

Thanks

If you don't have a critical mass yet, why not offer a single entry on the
homepage that asks for location and if there is an event near me, tell me to
signup, if not ask for an email address, then send me an email when there is
actually an event near me instead of making me go though the signup process to
find that out. I'd bet you'd get a lot more email addresses that way, and a
lot less ill will.

------
dhatraditya
Azdle: Thanks for your feedback. I've changed the password requirements. Your
other comment about single entry is also great. I'll try to implement it asap.
Thanks!

